# Which do you like better Star Wars or Lord of the Rings?



## Flame of Anor

*LOTR v. SW*

TheForce.net just released its top 46 reasons why LotR is better than SW and vis versa. Here is the link: http://theforce.net/humor/topten/ct10_swisbetterthanlotr.shtml 

Go and read it up. Then come back here and let others know what you thought was better about LotR and SW.

-Flame


----------



## YayGollum

It looks like the Star Wars people gave us the win on that one. oh well. When Star Wars started boring me, I fell back on LOTR. I guess I'd have to go with LOTR, too.


----------



## moon cloud

these are really funny

fave:
38. In Star Wars, Christopher Lee was beaten by an ass-kicking Jedi named Yoda. In LOTR, he was beaten by a slow-moving tree named.... oh, who cares what his name was. HE WAS A TREE, for crying out loud!!
by Blow-Mi-One Cannoli


----------



## Flame of Anor

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *It looks like the Star Wars people gave us the win on that one. oh well. When Star Wars started boring me, I fell back on LOTR. I guess I'd have to go with LOTR, too.  *


 Tell me about it. I watched AOTC like twice and it was really dry and kinda boring. I have seen FOTR over 20 times and TTT 4 times and they just get better and better with each viewing.

-Flame


----------



## YayGollum

There we go. Boo for the new Star Wars movies! I love the old ones, though. sorry about that. *hides*


----------



## 33Peregrin

I've never seen Star Wars. So....


----------



## YayGollum

So...why post here?  oh well. How's about paying attention to the suggestion in the first post? Why just come to say that you haven't seen it?


----------



## moon cloud

Yeah, the old ones were great. The new ones are dull and just don't have the heart of the origionals


----------



## YayGollum

Thank you. Well, I wouldn't say that they're dull, but I'd agree with the heart thing. Not enough character developement and stuff. You know what I mean. In the new ones, we get ---> Action and Pretty Things To Look At and Things Like That, but in the old ones, we had better dialogue and more memorable type stuffs. Maybe I'm just crazy. oh well. *hides*


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

that was funny. im not a huge sw fan, but the old ones r definantly better. the only good thing about episode II was Hayden Christensen, he was sooooooooooooooooooo hot.


----------



## Farin

That was funny. I think SW is ok, but I don't get why they are doing scenes from the past in the future, after SW was all said and done. I don't know, but the old ones are still cool movies, not nearly as good as LotR, but still good.


----------



## moon cloud

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Thank you. Well, I wouldn't say that they're dull, but I'd agree with the heart thing. Not enough character developement and stuff. You know what I mean. In the new ones, we get ---> Action and Pretty Things To Look At and Things Like That, but in the old ones, we had better dialogue and more memorable type stuffs. Maybe I'm just crazy. oh well. *hides* *



yeah, you really cared about the characters. I wouldn't mind much if padme or anakin died, but I woulda been really sad if any of the origional three died. Especially han. OOOh, Han. Yum.


----------



## *Lady Arwen*

Its so funny! 
I wish they'd do some thing like that to compare LOTR and HP. Then I'd have a reason to tell my friend why LOTR if beter.


----------



## Elendil3119

Yeah, I also like the old SW movies quite a bit. However, the new ones (IMO) are awful. Yuck. I could hardly sit through AOTC.


----------



## Sephiroth

imo Attack of the Clones is superior in every single way than the movie version of the Two Towers


----------



## legoman

I wouldn't go that far, TTT was an amazing film, but none of them have light sabres do they? I just can't argue with the lightsabre, its just too cool!!!


----------



## tookish-girl

I don't know. As cool as light sabres are I think Gandlaf with his big stick might just be a match. Who do you think would win between Gandalf and his stick and Obi-Wan and his light sabre?


----------



## legoman

obi-wan!!!!
Think about it, Gandalf Vs Saruman, what happened, they played catch for a bit and as soon as he lost his stick Gandalf couldn't play catch any more and got battered. But Obi wan can do the catch thing whenever, cos he's got the force and then he gets a cool lightsabre too!!! 

Plus one of Saruman's (the supposedly great wizards) powers was that he could basically do a jedi mind trick and make you believe what he said was right. And thats standard for any jedi. 

Sorry, but wizards would have no chance. Its just a good job they're both good and would never end up fighting!


----------



## EL GALLO

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *obi-wan!!!!
> Think about it, Gandalf Vs Saruman, what happened, they played catch for a bit and as soon as he lost his stick Gandalf couldn't play catch any more and got battered. But Obi wan can do the catch thing whenever, cos he's got the force and then he gets a cool lightsabre too!!!
> 
> Plus one of Saruman's (the supposedly great wizards) powers was that he could basically do a jedi mind trick and make you believe what he said was right. And thats standard for any jedi.
> 
> Sorry, but wizards would have no chance. Its just a good job they're both good and would never end up fighting! *



Well, Obi was a simple human, Gandalf is a powerful Maia lord. Gandalf could cast fire upon his enemies, Obi can only use his sword and some jedi tricks.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Well, Obi was a simple human,



I probably misunderstood all that midichlorian crap that Lucas introduced in Episode I, but I thought that Jedi weren't just simple humans, but somehow higher or something.


----------



## legoman

Thats very true, they could tell the future to a certain extent as well, especially the powerfuk ones, which obi certainly is, so obi would know what gandalf was going to do anyway, and then avoid it.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Even in terms of acting? 

Personally I found all the acting in AOTC to be tired and lifeless while TTT had great acting, i.e gollum, sam, theoden, eowyn, wormtongue.

And CG? AOTC brought nothing new to them while TTT brought Gollum which was the single best effect to create a living charecter that looked as real as a 500 year old narcotic like hobbit would look.


----------



## legoman

Admittedly those are fair and just points. But in an arguement you have to put over both sides. the other side of yours is:

a) the acting in the new ones suck, but the old ones!! you have to admit that even today Darth Vader is still way more scary then than either Sauruman or Sauron in the film. (though Sauruman could give count dooku a run for his money)!!! haha. oooh, actually, count dooku's acting was brilliant, credit where credits due!

b) Most of the lord of the rings graphics where done using the system designed by George Lucas' industrial lights and magic company. Also the original star wars had the most futuristic graphics ever in its time!! (especially those lovely sweeps on the vision mixer to change scene!!!) haha.


----------



## tookish-girl

When you think about Star Wars though, there was Alec Guiness, star of stage and screen and then.....who? A capenter from American Grafitti and a 17 year old? Plus they were all given terrible direction (you can see it when they're all shaking in different directions in the Falcon).

Then, Lord of the Rings,
Ian McGellan, Ian Holm, Christopher Lee (stars of stage and screen)

Elijah Wood and Sean Astin (acting since they could talk)
John Rhys Davis (Sallah from Indiana Jones!)
Billy Boyd and Dominic Monaghan (Tv detectives!)

Much more experience for a start! Plus it's obvoius they've been directed to hell and back ("Stand there and look 4 foot!")


----------



## Flame of Anor

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *Admittedly those are fair and just points. But in an arguement you have to put over both sides. the other side of yours is:
> 
> a) the acting in the new ones suck, but the old ones!! you have to admit that even today Darth Vader is still way more scary then than either Sauruman or Sauron in the film. (though Sauruman could give count dooku a run for his money)!!! haha. oooh, actually, count dooku's acting was brilliant, credit where credits due!*


 Personally i never found Darth Vader to be scary. He was very disterbing to look at without his mask that is for sure. And about Saruman and Dooku, they are both played by the same person you know. but i do agree with you that Saruman (before he fell into the Shadow Arts) could have wiped the floor with Dooku.



> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *b) Most of the lord of the rings graphics where done using the system designed by George Lucas' industrial lights and magic company. Also the original star wars had the most futuristic graphics ever in its time!! (especially those lovely sweeps on the vision mixer to change scene!!!) haha. *


 Most graphic effects are done by Industrial Light and Magic now days in Hollywood. Very few are made without. I suggest you get ahold of the EE of FOTR and watch the Apendixes they are very informative.

-Flame


----------



## legoman

you forgot for davies - paverotti look-a-like maximillion auturo from sliders. (very cool program)

but who's arguement were you backing up then?


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Oh please! Who would argue for SW anymore!? 

"I die a little each day since you came back into my life!"
Padme.

Need i say more???


----------



## Flame of Anor

Yes, that is an interesting line. Though, doesn't it apply to anyone? For we are all dying a little more each day and there is nothing we can do about it.

-Flame


----------



## BlackCaptain

HAha thats funny... we should come up with 4*7* reasons that LotR is better than Star Wars


----------



## legoman

Ha, you could try, I'd beat them all down with my lightsabre!


----------



## Aiwendil2

> Oh please! Who would argue for SW anymore!?
> 
> "I die a little each day since you came back into my life!"
> Padme.
> 
> Need i say more???



Well, if you're unable to look past poor dialogue, consider this:

"If you want him, come and claim him!"

or

"Let's go hunt some Orc."

or

"Even the smallest person can change the course of the future."

Not only bad, but also completely out of keeping with Tolkien's style.

Yes, there are some poorly written lines in Star Wars (mostly in AotC). But that's a superficial flaw. I, for one, am far more interested in the plot.

So, to answer your question ("who would argue for Star Wars anymore"): I would. I maintain that Star Wars and Tolkien are of comparable quality, and that Star Wars surpasses Jackson's movies.


----------



## Roilya

I dont know if this has been done before, but here it is.


----------



## Sephiroth

As movies Star Wars by far

i love the LOTR books to death but overall i'd say i'm more of a SW fan than a LOTR fan

(yes, this counts for the prequels too)


----------



## Arebeth

I'm a fan of both, but I still say LOTR. It's more... Just more.


----------



## Aiwendil2

Do you mean the movies vs. the movies or the movies vs. the book?

I like the Star Wars movies much more than the LotR movies.

But I think Star Wars is about coeval with the book. They are each great in their respective media.


----------



## GuardianRanger

I voted Lord Of The Rings.

I've read the books many many times. And seen the movies countless times too.

But this was a tough poll. Growing up I watched the Star Wars movies (episodes 4-6) so many times I knew the lines better than the actors. I was (and still am to some extent) a huge sci-fi fan. (I'm not so much into the newer SW movies. They're certainly good, but not great.) Also, the Lord Of The Rings hadn't been made into a live-action movie yet. Over time I discovered more of Tolkien's books, and have gravitated to that and only have a casual interest in the SW series. Of course I'll go see the third movie, I want to see how Lucas wraps it up. But, I don't wait for it like I do the EE of Two Towers or Return of the King in the theatre.


----------



## Roilya

book vs. book, because its not fair george lucas got to make his movie how he wanted and tolkien didnt. not taking anything away from Peter Jackson, but tolkien would have probaly done things different.


----------



## Turin

I am a fan of both, but SW (in my oppinion) was created by a guy that apparently had a little too much time on his hands. LoTR, on the other hand, well, you can figure it out.


----------



## Aragorn21

I like LOTR better. Although SW ep. 1 totally owns its goodness is outweighed by the crappieness of episodes, 2, 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *by the crappieness of episodes, 2, 4, 5 and 6. *



How can those be bad? Sure, Episode II stunk. I didn't really like that one. But IV, V, and VI???


----------



## Aragorn21

Although the visuals in ep. 4, 5, and 6 were good for their day they are really not good. And I can't stand Luke with his NASTY sixties haircut. *bleh*


----------



## Kahmûl

Definatly LOTR


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Although the visuals in ep. 4, 5, and 6 were good for their day they are really not good. And I can't stand Luke with his NASTY sixties haircut. *bleh* *



So what if the special effects stink??  Special effects don't make a movie good! The three original Star Wars Episodes have great scripts, hilarious parts (IMO), awesome battle scenes, fabulous acting, and fabulous actors & actresses. I don't see anything to dislike about the originals. And who cares if Luke has a sixties haircut?


----------



## vvff

The title of this forum would indicate an obvious bias in one direction...


----------



## Turin

I can't wait till episode 3 comes out . That has to be awsome.


----------



## C496

I love the Lord of the Rings books , but i think i lkie the Star Wars movies more then the Lotr


----------



## Aragorn21

> So what if the special effects stink?? Special effects don't make a movie good! The three original Star Wars Episodes have great scripts, hilarious parts (IMO), awesome battle scenes, fabulous acting, and fabulous actors & actresses. I don't see anything to dislike about the originals. And who cares if Luke has a sixties haircut?


 Great scripts? i guess you could say that. awsome battle scenes!? NO! the battles in space r cool, but the lightsaber battles annoy me to no end!! they are so cheap!! especially that last battle where Luke is super angry and is swinging his lightsaber like some maniac, he leaves himself wide open to attack there and Darth Vader should have definately killed him. The actors/actresses are only OK. who cares if Luke has a sixties haircut? ME!!!!


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *they are so cheap!!*



How so? Explain, please.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *especially that last battle where Luke is super angry and is swinging his lightsaber like some maniac, he leaves himself wide open to attack there and Darth Vader should have definately killed him.*



The Dark Side of the Force was controlling him. Didn't you know that?  Of course you're going to act like a maniac when you're being controlled by the Dark Side. I thought all Star Wars fan would've understood that. Oh well, I was wrong.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *The actors/actresses are only OK.*



_Only_ OK???  They were/are great actors/actresses.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *who cares if Luke has a sixties haircut? ME!!!! *



Guess what, you are _one_ fan out of _millions_ of Star Wars fans. The most devout of Star Wars movies fans wouldn't be paying attention to such simple things as _haircuts_. They would be paying attention to the actual story.

I must go. Dinner calleth.


----------



## Aragorn21

> How so? Explain, please.


 remember the first lightsaber duel, Obi Wan vs. Darth Vader...'nuf said...



> The Dark Side of the Force was controlling him. Didn't you know that? Of course you're going to act like a maniac when you're being controlled by the Dark Side.


 Yes, but that doesn't change the fact that Darth Vader should have killed him, unless the fact that Luke was his son was hindering him.  



> Only OK??? They were/are great actors/actresses.


 Well I really like Harrison Ford, he was/is great. Other than that, as I said, I only like the others OK.



> The most devout of Star Wars movies fans wouldn't be paying attention to such simple things as haircuts


 I'm sure they wouldn't, but I'm not a devout Star Wars fan so...

I love ep. 1 tho *thinks about it* aaaaahhh.. the graphics own! the lightsaber duels totally own!!! the actors are good (sept anikin ).


----------



## Eliot

I'll reply later. I can't right now.


----------



## Roilya

i agree the lightsaber fighting scenes were a little corny, but come on give them some credit. they made way for the graphics of today(like in episode 1). as for the actors i think they were great, i love yoda, i havent seen episode 2. i like yoda from 4,5,6. im old school.


----------



## Urylia

you NEED to see episode two just for the yoda fight scene...that totally rocks...everything else is just ok


----------



## Aragorn21

Tis true, the only good parts of ep. 2 were the battle in that Arena place, and the Yoda battle. He so totally rocks!! (ha, forgive me, i just finsihhed watching Finding Nemo, I'm immitating Crush ).


----------



## FoolOfATook

As I was walking out of the theatre after seeing FOTR for the first time, one of the first things I said to my friends was, "Hey, do you think we can get Peter Jackson to direct the next two Star Wars films?"

I'm a huge fan of the original trilogy (minus the Ewoks and ignoring the hideous insult that was the Special Editions in 1997), but I find very little to enjoy in the new films. Come to think of it, outside of Darth Maul and the podrace sequence, the two most recent films were, in my opinion, pretty much a waste of film and digital space. Lucas seems to have forgotten something during the time between ROTJ and Episode I. I can't quite put my finger on it, but something is missing in the new films, and they lack the epic sense of the original.


----------



## Celebthôl

Bah! LOTR all the way 

This is a LOTR website, im pretty sure LOTR will get the majority as it has done so far!


----------



## spirit

Satr wars!! eugh!! cant stand it!!


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *remember the first lightsaber duel, Obi Wan vs. Darth Vader...'nuf said...*



Well, you're right on this one. That was barely even a duel. 



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *unless the fact that Luke was his son was hindering him.  *



I believe that could be true. Would you kill your son, Aragorn21?



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Well I really like Harrison Ford, he was/is great. Other than that, as I said, I only like the others OK.*



Yeah, Harrison Ford is awesome. I liked Mark Hamill, even though he was barely in any other films. Carrie Fisher did good.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *I'm sure they wouldn't, but I'm not a devout Star Wars fan so...*



Ahhhhh.....OK. 



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *I love ep. 1 tho *thinks about it* aaaaahhh.. the graphics own! the lightsaber duels totally own!!! the actors are good (sept anikin ). *



Man, I couldn't stand Episode I. That was horrible, IMHO. Sure, the graphics were good. But what about the story?  It absolutely stunk! The actors/actresses were good?  Suuuurrrrrreeeeeee.....okaaaaaayyyyyyyy.... they were horrible, IMO. Everytime I see Jar-Jar Binks come onto the screen, I feel like grabbing a bucket.

The only parts I liked in TPM were the Kenobi-Jinn-Maul lightsaber duels. Those were good. The other battles were cheap, especially the land battle between the Trade Federation and the Jar-Jar people (whatever they're called). The battle in space totally stunk. That was nothing compared to the battle against the Death Star in ROTJ.

OK, I'm done ranting....


----------



## Aragorn21

> But what about the story? It absolutely stunk!


 LOL! of course the story was a little hard to understand in the beginning! Dude we went from watching the end of the series to the beginning!  



> The actors/actresses were good?


 Yes they were, Jinn and Obi-wan were great. I know tho, Anikin and Padme were....pathetic *bleh*



> Everytime I see Jar-Jar Binks come onto the screen, I feel like grabbing a bucket.


 Mesah be thinking that Jar Jar Binks is being great, but then everyone has a different oppinion on that character. 



> The other battles were cheap, especially the land battle between the Trade Federation and the Jar-Jar people (whatever they're called).


 They're gungans  , and what do you think was so cheap about that battle?




> The battle in space totally stunk. That was nothing compared to the battle against the Death Star in ROTJ


 Course it wasn't dude! The Death Star was so much bigger (could probably fit 10000 of those droid control ships in it). Also there was many more ships defending the Death Star, couse it was better. 



> Would you kill your son, Aragorn21?


 I don't have one.


----------



## celebdraug

i a surprised that 5 people _actually_ chooseStar Wars!


----------



## Aragorn21

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *i a surprised that 5 people actually chooseStar Wars!  *


 Yeah, me neither.

Come on eliot! POST!!


----------



## Turin

I wonder what would happen if you posted this on The Lucas Forum, I wonder if it is even a forum.


----------



## Eliot

Haha, sorry it took me so long to reply, Aragorn21. I've been pretty busy.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *LOL! of course the story was a little hard to understand in the beginning! Dude we went from watching the end of the series to the beginning!  *



Well, I didn't have any problems figuring out the story, even though the last three Episode's were made first.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Yes they were, Jinn and Obi-wan were great. I know tho, Anikin and Padme were....pathetic *bleh**



Well, I suppose Jinn and Kenobi did good acting. But, yeah, Anakin and Padme stunk. They were so dumb. 



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Mesah be thinking that Jar Jar Binks is being great, but then everyone has a different oppinion on that character.*



You like Jar-Jar?!?!?! What's this world coming to?!?!?!  



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *They're gungans  , and what do you think was so cheap about that battle?*



Ah yes, _Gungans_. The battle was too....hmm....how should I say this....boring, I guess. It was barely a battle, IMHO.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Course it wasn't dude! The Death Star was so much bigger (could probably fit 10000 of those droid control ships in it). Also there was many more ships defending the Death Star, couse it was better.*



Well, I suppose you sort of have a point. But, no, the Trade Fed. ship couldn't fit into the Death Star 10,000 times.  



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *I don't have one.    *



Well, that doesn't surpise me one bit. But, if you _did_ have one.....


----------



## Talierin

I voted for star wars, but only for the sake of the original trilogy. Can't stand the new films, nor lotr much either.

And the reasons why the scripts stink for the new movies is not only due to bad acting, but that the originals were actually mostly written by Lucas' wife. But now they're divorced so she didn't write the new ones. Another thing, Ridley Scott (director of Alien, Gladiator, Black Hawk Down, etc) was supposed to have made the new ones, but Lucas got his tail feathers ruffled and just had to make them, and he's all about the special effects.... that's why they're crappy

so there's a bit of inside information from my secret source


----------



## Aragorn21

> Haha, sorry it took me so long to reply, Aragorn21. I've been pretty busy.


 lol, np.



> But, yeah, Anakin and Padme stunk. They were so dumb.


 I couldn't agree with you more.  



> You like Jar-Jar?!?!?! What's this world coming to?!?!?!


 My dont know... 



> Ah yes, Gungans. The battle was too....hmm....how should I say this....boring, I guess. It was barely a battle, IMHO


 ok, i have to admit, you're about 50% right there.



> But, no, the Trade Fed. ship couldn't fit into the Death Star 10,000 times.


  twas a slight exageration. 



> Well, that doesn't surpise me one bit. But, if you did have one.....


 lol, i knew what you meant.


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *I wonder what would happen if you posted this on The Lucas Forum, I wonder if it is even a forum.   *



well, theforce.net & starwars.com forums are the biggest forums(concerning a movie franchise) in the world

and yes, polls have been made there

...and yes, of course SW beats LOTR with an even bigger distance than seen here


----------



## Aragorn21

> ...and yes, of course SW beats LOTR with an even bigger distance than seen here


 I'm sure that's because there's more people there than here.


----------



## Rhiannon

_The Lord of the Rings!_

I burned out on the Star Wars universe relatively quickly and I don't think I'm going to recover. Plus the last movie was completely traumatizing...what's-his-face who played Anakin has got to be the worst actor I've ever seen. I wanted to crawl under my seat every time he opened his mouth to butcher yet another line. *shudders*

Then too, I just prefer fantasy to science fiction in general (and yes, I know, technically Star Wars could be considered a fantasy. Whatever. It has blasters, it's a science fiction). I prefer the medieval aspect of most fantasy.


----------



## Aragorn21

I agree, I also totally dislike Star Wars ep. 2. I feel like I've wasted time after I watch that movie.


----------



## MrFrodo

I like star wars.......

BUT love Lord of the Rings......Lord fo the rings movies are far much better than Star Wars......i prefer stars ep 1 and 2 to the others...so i guess i like the new moderner film....with slick effects.....


----------



## Ice Man

LOTR, obviously.
I always thought Stars Wars to be extremely geekish and not son fun.


----------



## Roilya

exactly, when i think of star wars fans i see a guy with taped glasses, a pocket protector, wearing suspenders, that talks with a lisp. maybe its all the blasters.


----------



## Holdwine

Well Roilya i think that is more of a star trek fan that your imagining i have been a star wars fan since elemantry school untill this year when i started reading lotr and i got really into it


----------



## Gandalf White

I like SW Episode I, during the parts without Anakin and Padme. Episode II and the original three I hate. So basically, my like of Star Wars is summed up in the lightsaber duel between Darth Maul, Obi Wan, and Qui Gon.  

The only reason I'll see Episode III is to 'complete' the story. Probably watch it once, and never again.


----------



## MrFrodo

Gandalf.....didnt you like teh huge battle with the jedis in ep 2....and the yoda bit.....??? what didnt you like ep 2???


----------



## Gandalf White

I didn't like the big battle in Ep. II as much as the Darth Maul duel. The Yoda battle made me laugh.  

That, and the fact that every other scene in the movie involved Anakin and Padme's cheesy love story, complete with absolutely horrid lines. And _neither_ of them can act. 

It was cool in theatres, cuz it was in a theatre--big screen, loud sounds, new story--but watching it at home is a waste of time, IMO.


----------



## celebdraug

Star wars makes me sleepy!  its too boring! And crap!


----------



## MrFrodo

.....fair enough.....

Yoda was great.......!!!!......i like ep 2 and 1....disliek the other starwars as they feel dated now..compare to the other star wars.........im looking forward to how they end it.....with ep 3


----------



## laurelindorenan

I think overall, LOTR wins. It's because of the books really, although they have been around an awful long time. I think that in maybe 30, 40 years time, the SW films will be an eternal history, but for now, sticking to LOTR looks like the best option.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by MrFrodo _
> *im looking forward to how they end it.....with ep 3 *


 I must admit that I cherish a foolish, secret hope... Easily squashed beyond all belief, I want them to remake 4,5, and 6. I even list impossibly small details that tend towards that direction. (i.e. the Storm Troopers uniforms in Ep II, as compared to the others) 

False hope, but imagine how weird and just plain "clashy" it is when III meets IV.


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes i was just about to say that, after ep. 3 is finished and you watch taht and ep 4 back to back...they'll seem like totally different movies. 

Edit: well, they will be different movies of course, but...they'll seem like...totally different...you know what i mean i think.


----------



## MrFrodo

Remaking the others would be a gd idea.....

I like the others but ....the modern effects could make those films alot better.

The script in the older versions are better as is the acting.......however as much ground breaking the effects were they looks so dated...and then we have ep 1 & 2 ......great effects and farily good scripts but awful acting.....if one we could merge the older films....acting with the new films effects.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by MrFrodo _
> *...if one we could merge the older films acting with the new films effects. *



Or, my personal opinion, throw everything out and start all over again.


----------



## Eledhwen

To be unbiased, this poll should be repeated on a Star Wars forum, and the results compared.


----------



## Gandalf White

To be completely accurate, that Forum must have as many active members as this one and get the same amount of votes.


----------



## Roilya

im not in a star wars forum so if anyone wants to do it they can.


----------



## MrFrodo

......if where talking about the standard of a film...i think star wars fans will only pick star wars because.....its Star Wars ...i love the Lord of the Rings (book).....and my vote was decided on which film i would pay more to see.....if you gave me a decsion between Lotr and Terminator for example.....i would find that difficult.....AS I REALLY LOVE THE TERMINATOR FILMS......i think we should just ....say Lord fo the Rings is a much better film than Star Wars.


----------



## Finglas

overall lord of the rings and star wars are at a tie for me 
(only star wars 4-6). Star wars one and two were too soap-operaish with bad acting.


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> * I even list impossibly small details that tend towards that direction. (i.e. the Storm Troopers uniforms in Ep II, as compared to the others)
> 
> False hope, but imagine how weird and just plain "clashy" it is when III meets IV.  *



well, hate to burst your bubble, but Episode 2's army aren't Stormies yet. They're called Clonetroopers and they fight for the republic. They become Stormies when Palpatine declares himself Emperor and morphs the Republic into the Empire(wich actually already sort of happened at the end of Epi2)

and Episode 3 is made to resemble IV, i think theyre doing a great job at it.

the only character that will maybe cause problems is Obi-Wan, but Ewan McGregor is EERILY resembling Alec Guinnes as a Ben Kenobi.


----------



## arisen pheonix

for the movies i like the original starwars bestest.... then lotr... i think the new SW are stupid ....except for a few parts...


----------



## In Flames

This is a damn hard call, now i am 28 yrs old, grew up with Star Wars and all that came with it, action figures, comics, the movies ofcourse.. Me mom has videotape of when i had seen "A new hope" at a uncles place, i was in heaven! She taped me when i was in the back of our car, still fun to watch. 

After that it was all Star Wars, i was so damn sad i remember when we rented part VI. It was like, damn, there is no moore Star Wars.. I got Han Solos blaster when i was in the 5th grade... Hmm i could go on and on as what Star Wars did to me as a person...

But as long as the original SW trilogy is not on DVD i have to go with LOTR and it might just top me list even when SW is on DVD.

Sorry for the long post.. =/


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Roilya _
> *im not in a star wars forum so if anyone wants to do it they can. *



I'm from the force.net where polls like this have of course already been done

and SW wins by miles just like lotr easily wins here


----------



## Roilya

go figure, i probaly closed the polls to early here, should of kept them open for another week. o well. i havent seen SW ep. 2, is it worth renting or buying?


----------



## Aragorn21

Actually I don't think it's worth either. But if you really want to see it rent it, after you see it you probably won't want to see it again.


----------



## Aiwendil2

I would recommend Episode II very highly, but then I'm a very big fan of all the Star Wars movies. There are, of course, a lot of people who love the original trilogy but hate the prequels. But I think that a lot of the negative reaction to AotC arose as a result of the negative reaction to TPM. I thought AotC was much better than TPM (which I liked).

So, Roilya, I would definitely advise that you at least rent it. You might not like it, but I think it's a great enough movie that it's worth the risk.


----------



## MrFrodo

Ep 2 was the best of them all...so i woudl highly recommended,,,


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by MrFrodo _
> *Ep 2 was the best of them all...*



You're joking, right? I mean, come on, yeah, Episode II had good special effects, but you seriously think it was the best of them ALL???


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, please be joking!  

Definitely rent Ep II first.

Really, the movie might not be half bad if they got rid of Anakin and Padme...


----------



## MrFrodo

Hey,,,,,,,,,YODA....... LIGHTSAVERS.....all the other **** was worth it for that little moment


----------



## Eliot

Well, I guess Episode II was all right, but it could've been a LOT better. I wouldn't say that it was the best of them all, though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Seriously, Attack of the Clones is second only to Empire(it equals Hope imo)

As a Star Wars fan, there's just way too much in that flick for me not to love it

I even liked the Anakin/Padme scenes, sure they're kind of weird but that's how they're supposed to - Anakin is a 19 year old who's never really dealt with women, i don't know why people expected another Han Solo in him.

All the SW actors/crewmembers are saying Episode 3 is easily better than Clones....but we'll see, eventually.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Sephiroth _
> *I even liked the Anakin/Padme scenes, sure they're kind of weird but that's how they're supposed to - Anakin is a 19 year old who's never really dealt with women, i don't know why people expected another Han Solo in him.
> 
> All the SW actors/crewmembers are saying Episode 3 is easily better than Clones....but we'll see, eventually. *


 Anakin certainly didn't seem to uncomfortable to me... And anyway, that wasn't what I was talking about. Neither Padme or Anakin have acting talent; it is painfully obvious. That was a problem with Episode I, same Padme but different Anakin, neither good actors. And then the lines they were given...

As a little round-headed kid I know would say:

"Good grief!"


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Anakin certainly didn't seem to uncomfortable to me... And anyway, that wasn't what I was talking about. Neither Padme or Anakin have acting talent; it is painfully obvious. That was a problem with Episode I, same Padme but different Anakin, neither good actors. And then the lines they were given...
> *



well, Jake Loyd is a 9 year old kid, it's kind of cruel the way he gets bashed by everyone. He aced the most important scene of the movie(where he leaves his mom) so he did his job.

And i NEVER understood why people hated Hayden Christenson, he was a perfect Anakin. Whiney like Luke, innocent, angry, frustrated. He's easily on the same level as Mark Hamill ever was(where anakin's supposed to be). 

SW lines always were way out-there(corny even), watch the old movies again("Not this ship Sister!!" from Han Solo comes to mind) and they're all there. That's one of the reasons SW blew up - because it was so "odd" in the serious time it was released.

Thing is, the world & fans have changed(grew up). The movies didn't.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Sephiroth _
> *well, Jake Loyd is a 9 year old kid, it's kind of cruel the way he gets bashed by everyone. He aced the most important scene of the movie(where he leaves his mom) so he did his job.
> 
> And i NEVER understood why people hated Hayden Christenson, he was a perfect Anakin. Whiney like Luke, innocent, angry, frustrated. He's easily on the same level as Mark Hamill ever was(where anakin's supposed to be).
> 
> SW lines always were way out-there(corny even), watch the old movies again("Not this ship Sister!!" from Han Solo comes to mind) and they're all there. That's one of the reasons SW blew up - because it was so "odd" in the serious time it was released.
> 
> Thing is, the world & fans have changed(grew up). The movies didn't. *



But I've seen 9-year-olds who can act better. I will admit he did do a good job about leaving his mom, though. 

Christenson is not such a terrible actor, more blame can be placed on his scriptwriters. And you're right, Luke was always annoying, one of the reasons I disliked those first SW's. 

Anakin's "not like here, here everything is soft and smooth" line (paraphrased, I know) goes way beyond corny.  

I notice you don't even attempt to defend Padme's acting job...


----------



## MrFrodo

> And i NEVER understood why people hated Hayden Christenson, he was a perfect Anakin. Whiney like Luke, innocent, angry, frustrated. He's easily on the same level as Mark Hamill ever was(where anakin's supposed to be).



I agree.

it did seem like the screenwriter was a bit chessy himself, but hey i like that sort of cheese


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

LOTR: substantive masterful literature.
SW: comic strip drivel.

—Lotho


----------



## Aiwendil2

> LOTR: substantive masterful literature.
> SW: comic strip drivel.



I find that comment as imperceptive and limiting as the literary critics' dismissal of _The Lord of the Rings_ as juvenile trash.

Wouldn't it be more constructive to compare Tolkien's work and Lucas's substantively, or even to discuss their relative strengths and weaknesses, than to simply bash one or the other?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by Aiwendil2 _
> *I find that comment as imperceptive and limiting as the literary critics' dismissal of The Lord of the Rings as juvenile trash.
> 
> Wouldn't it be more constructive to compare Tolkien's work and Lucas's substantively, or even to discuss their relative strengths and weaknesses, than to simply bash one or the other? *



I saw the first Star Wars movie over 30 years ago, that was my conclusion then, and that's still my conclusion now. Dazzling cutting-edge special effects for the time, yes! Ho-hum formula plots and _very_ silly names for the characters. You certainly don't have to agree with me, or the fact that I stated my preferences without going into more detail, and that's fine. For me, Star Wars wasn't worth the effort.

—Lotho


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Lotho_Pimple _
> *and very silly names for the characters.*



And Frodo, Aragorn, Gandalf, and Elrond aren't silly names, right?


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *
> 
> I notice you don't even attempt to defend Padme's acting job... *



lol, well even i can't go THAT far

i mean Carrie Fisher was bad in ROTJ but at least she seemed _somewhat_ interested in finishing the job

Natalie Portman looks as if someone's pointing a blaster at her head forcing her to do her part

What makes it sad is that they had a perfectly hyped stunt-double for her called *Keira Knightley* who is, imo, a much better actress than her.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *And Frodo, Aragorn, Gandalf, and Elrond aren't silly names, right? *


 No. Skywalker struck me as very funny/strange when I first saw it at age 8(?). 



> _Originally posted by Sephiroth_
> *What makes it sad is that they had a perfectly hyped stunt-double for her called Keira Knightley who is, imo, a much better actress than her.*



OMG! Keira Knightley? In Portman's place? That would have been sooo awesome! Drat, now I'm even more disappointed. 

*has a crush on Keira Knightley*


----------



## MrFrodo

> What makes it sad is that they had a perfectly hyped stunt-double for her called Keira Knightley who is, imo, a much better actress than her.




WOTTTTTTT Nooooooooooooooo

star wars just went in my bin!!!!!!!!! she is so hot....

im angry........im very angry.........


----------



## Sephiroth

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *
> 
> 
> OMG! Keira Knightley? In Portman's place? That would have been sooo awesome! Drat, now I'm even more disappointed.
> 
> *has a crush on Keira Knightley*  *



yup, nearly everytime Padme's in costume/makeup it's Keira Knightley who was *very* excited just to be a backup in SW


----------



## Gandalf White

This begs the question: didn't anyone feel Portman's performance to be poor and think of the obvious???


----------



## Bucky

Forget the books, that's a no brainer......

LOTR vs SW in the movies?

I like 'em both but will wait until ROTK EE & 'The Final Episode' to decide which I like better.....

EP II is good, come on.....

Just who IS Sifo-Dyas?  

AND, I must take exception here:

_The three original Star Wars Episodes have great scripts, hilarious parts (IMO), awesome battle scenes, fabulous acting, and fabulous actors & actresses. I don't see anything to dislike about the originals._

The Ewoks were 'fabulous'?

You must be a "scruffy looking nerf herder"  
Or, you "just can't help yourself around a gorgeous guy like me"  

The SW 'OT' was FULL of wonderful dialogue like the 2 examples above.....


_Anakin is a 19 year old who's never really dealt with women,_

Sounds like half the posters on this site........


----------



## Eliot

Bucky said:


> You must be a "scruffy looking nerf herder"
> 
> Or, you "just can't help yourself around a gorgeous guy like me"
> 
> The SW 'OT' was FULL of wonderful dialogue like the 2 examples above.....



Exactly why I love 'em.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bucky said:


> Just who IS Sifo-Dyas?



Count Dooku aka Darth Tyrannus aka Saruman aka Dracula aka Christopher Lee

...i think

Sifo-Dyas died right before Phantom Menace happened, the Clones were ordered right after TPM happened.

Lama-Su says she was contacted by Syfo-dyas, but Jango Fett says he was contacted "by a man named Lord Tyrannus"

at the end Darth Sidious(Chancellor Palpatine aka the Emperor from Return of the Jedi) calls Dooku Lord Tyrannus..

so basically he used the name Syfo Dyas(he knows it cause he was a Jedi) with Lama Su & Tyrannus(his Sith name) for Jango


----------



## Bucky

_Count Dooku aka Darth Tyrannus aka Saruman aka Dracula aka Christopher Lee

_

That simple?

And to think it's spawned THOUSANDS of pages of debates on various SW sites.....

 

I've seen everything from:

Qui Gon Jinn - He died 10 years ago
Darth Maul - ditto
Darth Sideous - Sifo Dyas = Si-dy-ous (See, Sifo Dyas is alive & a changling)
Even YODA ordered the clones.......


----------



## SmokeMonkey

Ok i didn't read all of this post cause i just kinda got bored with it, so if i am repeating something that someone already said im sorry. 

First off about the Obi-wan/Darth Vader fight, the reason it was slow and not like the Darth Maul fight is because you have to remember that Obi-wan is an old man by this time. I don't remember his exact age but i think its somewhere around 60-70 years old. Also Darth Vader is as Ben later puts it "more machine now, than man" So you've got a fight between and old man and a severely handcapped and damaged man, what did u want them jumping around and doing flipps and things. (don't bring up yoda and his age, he's neither man nor a machine-like person) 

And one other thing, Don't be picking on Natalie Portman's acting! You try to act in front of nothing but a blue screen and seem convincing. No i love george lucas' universe but i have to admit everything ive read seem to show that he is more interest in the "effects" of the movie than the actual story and i think thats why these last two SWs have been as bad story wise. For Eps 5 and 6 he had different directors doing them and he took more of a back seat to the filming process and i think that shows. So inconculsion Natalie Portman is a hottie!

Thank You all for your time and Have a nice Day


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I have loved Star Wars for a very long time, but now I have to admit.
Lord of the Rings is much better: the books are better as well as the movies.

Star Wars lacks the depth Lord of the Rings has. The folklore, languages and the tremendous work of Tolkien. LotR is a lot about philology, linguistics, myths, religion and human life.
Star Wars don't have such characters at all.

Obi-Wan can be perhaps compared to Gandalf, but then his depth has somewhat diminished in my eyes when I saw Ewan McGregor as him.

Star Wars is a good action and even adventure scifi movie,
LotR has history, the incredible scenery of Middle-Earth and it's diversity of all kinds of creatures and it feels a bit more true than Star Wars ever did.

What can I say, I wish I had understood this a lot earlier.


----------



## mr underhill

I'm torn . In case of the movies i'll say star wars .


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I suppose you don't have anything else to say to support your veiws... .?


----------



## Gandalf White

SmokeMonkey said:


> First off about the Obi-wan/Darth Vader fight, the reason it was slow and not like the Darth Maul fight is because you have to remember that Obi-wan is an old man by this time. I don't remember his exact age but i think its somewhere around 60-70 years old.



Age certainly didn't stop Count Dooku from having an awesome battle. The real reason the battle between Obi and Darth was slow was the special effects at the time...



> And one other thing, Don't be picking on Natalie Portman's acting! You try to act in front of nothing but a blue screen and seem convincing. No i love george lucas' universe but i have to admit everything ive read seem to show that he is more interest in the "effects" of the movie than the actual story and i think thats why these last two SWs have been as bad story wise. For Eps 5 and 6 he had different directors doing them and he took more of a back seat to the filming process and i think that shows. So inconculsion Natalie Portman is a hottie!



I'm sorry, you can't blame it on the blue screen. She did just as poor when interacting with Anakin and Qui-Gon. But yes, in conclusion, she is a hottie...


----------

